# se va al reverendísimo pedo



## Crystal08

"y toda la guita que gasté se va al reverendísimo pedo"

e tutti i soldi che ho speso vanno fottuti inutilmente

potrebbe andare bene?


----------



## VICTOR-M

In questo caso si tratta sicuramente di Castellano Argentino

Reverendísimo:  normalmente serve per dare enfasi al termine al quale fa riferimento.
Al pedo:   invano, inutilmente

Da non confondere con:
De pedo: casualmente
En pedo: essere ubriaco
A los pedos: rapidamente

Trattandosi di una espressione non proprio "elegante" mi sembra che la tua traduzione renda bene l'idea.


----------



## Crystal08

si, esatto, grazie mille.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de"irse al pedo" no es un localismo. O si lo es sería más bien un "bilocalismo" porque aquí se usa. 
De hecho hubiera jurado que era un localismo canario.

Las tres formas que pone Victor sí que me son desconocidas. La de "en pedo" creo que no existe. "Estar pedo" sí significa "esere ubriaco"


----------



## VICTOR-M

Non sono sicuro che siano localismi esclusivamente argentini, ma in Argentina (Buenos Aires) sicuramente esistono.


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Lo de"irse al pedo" no es un localismo. O si lo es sería más bien un "bilocalismo" porque aquí se usa.
> De hecho hubiera jurado que era un localismo canario.
> 
> Las tres formas que pone Victor sí que me son desconocidas. La de "en pedo" creo que no existe. "Estar pedo" sí significa "essere ubriaco"



Una proposta per mantenere la "scoreggia" (pedo) e "reverendísimo" (solenne/sacrosanto/benedetto):



> y toda la guita que gasté se va al reverendísimo pedo"
> 
> e tutti i soldi che ho speso sfumano in una solenne scoreggia


----------



## Neuromante

VICTOR-M said:


> Non sono sicuro che siano localismi esclusivamente argentini, ma in Argentina (Buenos Aires) sicuramente esistono.



Los localismos son locales. Si son de uso general no son localismos.


Te pongo un ejemplo
El verbo "essere" se usa en Roma, quizás sea un localismo que también sea localismo en toda Italia: Absurdo ¿verdad?

"Irse al pedo" no es un localismo, por la misma razón que "essere" no es un localismo.


----------



## Jube

El termino está usado como "todo lo gastado fue en vano"
come mettere soldi in una tasca sfondata (no so se questa espressione esiste nell'italiano)


----------



## ursu-lab

Jube said:


> El termino está usado como "todo lo gastado fue en vano"
> come mettere soldi in una tasca sfondata (no so se questa espressione esiste nell'italiano)



In italiano si dice "avere le mani bucate", ma col senso di "sperperare" (despilfarro) per incapacità personale, non per ragioni di sfortuna.


----------



## VICTOR-M

Neuromante said:


> Los localismos son locales. Si son de uso general no son localismos.
> 
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo
> El verbo "essere" se usa en Roma, quizás sea un localismo que también sea localismo en toda Italia: Absurdo ¿verdad?
> 
> "Irse al pedo" no es un localismo, por la misma razón que "essere" no es un localismo.


 

Non sono uno studioso di localismi, semplicemente la frase mi é sembrata argentina. Io la parola Guita l'ho sempre sentita in Argentina e mai in Spagna quindi ho dato per scontato (probabilmente sbagliando) che fosse argentina. Per questo motivo, sapendo che in Argentina il termine "pedo" (oltre che scorreggia) assume vari significati a seconda di come lo si usa, ho ritenuto interessante mettere alcuni esempi, *al pedo* -*de pedo -en pedo- a los pedos.*
*Non so* se valgono anche per altri paesi di lingua spagnola perché, ripeto, é solo un'opinione basata sulla mia (poca) esperienza personale.
So che alcuni "localismi" comprendono più di un paese, per esempio l'area del rio della plata.


----------



## MarioDeBuenosAires

VICTOR-M said:


> In questo caso si tratta sicuramente di Castellano Argentino
> 
> Reverendísimo:  normalmente serve per dare enfasi al termine al quale fa riferimento.
> Al pedo:   invano, inutilmente
> 
> Da non confondere con:
> De pedo: casualmente
> En pedo: essere ubriaco
> A los pedos: rapidamente
> 
> Trattandosi di una espressione non proprio "elegante" mi sembra che la tua traduzione renda bene l'idea.



Si es una expresión argentina y todo lo que escribe VICTOR es correcto, como si fuese un paisano más.-


----------



## Neuromante

No, no es una expresión argentina: Ya he dicho que es de uso común en España y si se usa en dos países tan distantes no puede ser un localismo. Lo mismo pasa con "guita", por cierto, que es de uso común aquí. Canarias no tiene la más mínima relación en términos de influencias recíproca con las formas de hablar argentinas así que no puede ser un localismo. 

Otra cosa sería si habláramos de Cuba o, y sobre todo, de Venezuela; no por nada todos los periódicos canarios tienen sección diaria de noticias de Venezuela. Ahí sí que podrían haber localismos comunes.


La frase que ha puesto Crystal la podría haber dicho cualquier español. Ergo: No es un localismo argentino.


----------



## MarioDeBuenosAires

Neuromante said:


> No, no es una expresión argentina: Ya he dicho que es de uso común en España y si se usa en dos países tan distantes no puede ser un localismo. Lo mismo pasa con "guita", por cierto, que es de uso común aquí. Canarias no tiene la más mínima relación en términos de influencias recíproca con las formas de hablar argentinas así que no puede ser un localismo.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si habláramos de Cuba o, y sobre todo, de Venezuela; no por nada todos los periódicos canarios tienen sección diaria de noticias de Venezuela. Ahí sí que podrían haber localismos comunes.
> 
> 
> La frase que ha puesto Crystal la podría haber dicho cualquier español. Ergo: No es un localismo argentino.



OK entonces me retracto.
Una duda: a al reverendísimo pedo ¿también se usa en España?

Gracias.-


----------



## Neuromante

Pero si es de eso de lo que estabas retractando ¿No?
_
[...]_ se usa también en España (Sólo me centré en Canarias en el último post) _[...]_


----------



## annapo

"y toda la guita que gasté se va al reverendísimo pedo"

in Italiano esistono varie maniere per esprimere questo concetto:

tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati sprecati/ buttati
tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati a farsi benedire
tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati in malora/ alla malora
tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati a puttane

siccome il registro della frase non è proprio altissimo, ti consiglierei l'ultima opzione, che, perlomeno nel nord d'Italia, è di gran lunga l'espressione (colloquiale) più comune per indicare simili situazioni.


----------



## cacarulo

_[...]_
Sobre la frase de Crystal, creo que quien la dice mezcla dos formas más comunes, que tienen significados distintos:
1) toda la guita la gasté al reverendísimo pedo >> todo el dinero lo gasté en vano.
2) toda la guita que gasté se va a la reverendísima mierda >> todo el dinero que gasté me importa muy poco / nada.


----------



## Neuromante

_[...]_
No creo que sea conveniente traducirlo como "andati *a puttane*" Da la sensación de que se ha gastado todo el dinero en determinado "negocio local"


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> No creo que sea conveniente traducirlo como "andati *a puttane*" Da la sensación de que se ha gastado todo el dinero en determinado "negocio local"



No da esa sensación, no se la da un italiano, por lo menos. En italiano decir que "i soldi se ne sono andati a puttane"  no significa que se han gastado para ir con prostitutas. Ese es el sentido _literal_. El sentido figurado, usual y corriente, que todo el mundo utiliza aquí no obstante su indiscutiblemente poca elegancia, es que el dinero ha sido malgastado, como dijo Annapo: 



> *annapo*:
> tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati sprecati/ buttati
> tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati a farsi benedire
> tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati in malora/ alla malora
> tutti i soldi che ho speso sono andati a puttane


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> No creo que sea conveniente traducirlo como "andati *a puttane*" Da la sensación de que se ha gastado todo el dinero en determinado "negocio local"


 
Ti sbagli: *andare a puttane*, significa semplicemente: _andare in malora, andare perduto, andare distrutto._
"per colpa della peronospora della vite, l'intero raccolto dell'annata è andato a puttane" 
non vuol dire che i singoli grappoli d'uva si siano accompagnati a graziose signorine di costumi facili, ma solo che il parassita a mandato in malora la vendemmia,

"per colpa della polizia, l'assalto al furgone postale è andato a puttane" non vuol dire che il furgoncino, lungo il percorso per consegnare i valori postali, si sia rivolto a delle mercenarie. Significa solo che la polizia ha mandato a monte la rapina.

puoi trovare questa spiegazione, ed altri modi di dire ispirati in origine dalla prostituzione, ma oramai di uso comune in tutta una serie di contesti che, con il lenocinio, non hanno nulla a che vedere:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostituzione


----------



## Agró

Yo no sé de dónde procede la frase, pero también se la atribuiría a un argentino, en principio.

De lo que estoy seguro es de que, aquí (en Navarra, no puedo generalizarlo a toda la península), nunca se usa "reverendísimo" como intensificador. Lo reservamos, en su forma femenina, para las madres superioras nada más, creo.


----------



## Neuromante

annapo said:


> Ti sbagli: *andare a puttane*, significa semplicemente: _andare in malora, andare perduto, andare distrutto._
> "per colpa della peronospora della vite, l'intero raccolto dell'annata è andato a puttane"
> non vuol dire che i singoli grappoli d'uva si siano accompagnati a graziose signorine di costumi facili, ma solo che il parassita a mandato in malora la vendemmia,
> 
> "per colpa della polizia, l'assalto al furgone postale è andato a puttane" non vuol dire che il furgoncino, lungo il percorso per consegnare i valori postali, si sia rivolto a delle mercenarie. Significa solo che la polizia ha mandato a monte la rapina.
> 
> puoi trovare questa spiegazione, ed altri modi di dire ispirati in origine dalla prostituzione, ma oramai di uso comune in tutta una serie di contesti che, con il lenocinio, non hanno nulla a che vedere:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostituzione



Ya, sí ya sé lo que significa. Pero como se habla de "dinero" un par de veces al leerlo me ha venido esa imagen en concreto.


----------



## VICTOR-M

Crystal08, ci dai un pò di contesto geografico? In che paese si svolge il dialogo riferito alla frase "y toda la guita que gastè se va al reverendísimo pedo"?
Grazie


----------



## Crystal08

Victor come avevi detto tu inizialmente, ti avevo dato ragione scrivendoti "sì, esatto", parliamo di Castellano Argentino, è una frase tratta da un film argentino!


----------



## VICTOR-M

Crystal08 said:


> Victor come avevi detto tu inizialmente, ti avevo dato ragione scrivendoti "sì, esatto", parliamo di Castellano Argentino, è una frase tratta da un film argentino!


 

Grazie mille! 
Ciao


----------

